

How to download videos from Qwiki? - rcach001

Has anybody figured out how to download your videos from Qwiki (Yahoo&#x27;s fresh acquisition)?
======
skram
It actually looks extremely easy.. view source of the page (such as
[http://www.qwiki.com/v/FPw12zjm](http://www.qwiki.com/v/FPw12zjm)) and look
for the <meta> tag for "og:video".

Screenshot at
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh/162062d2-8b46-4065-9e44...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh/162062d2-8b46-4065-9e44-3cefb10e296a/a040b68d62e337a7744a63a382b667ab/res/41b48b41-6098-44d4-8922-4646dd3d4331/skitch.png?resizeSmall&width=832)

